# 46-0-0 coverage



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)

Someone run the numbers for me. Bag says 5000-10000 sq ft coverage. The bag is 50 lbs. And help a dummy out even more and tell me what setti g to put my scotrs deluxe spreader on.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

46 percent is out of 100, as always. 46 goes into 100 a bit less than twice. So for 100% Nitrogen, you would need to use that much (in lbs) on every thousand square feet for a full app.

100/46=2.17 lbs needed.

It will therefore cover 23,000 square feet at that rate. 50/2.17=23

Half an app? Cut that weight number in half to use. It will now cover double the area.

0.25? In half again.
And so-on.

Scotts spreader? Probably 2 or 2.5.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

For 46-0-0 urea, I like to put the spreader on the lowest or second lowest setting and spread in multiple directions until the fertilizer runs out. You will usually get better coverage that way.

Edit - when I said until the fertilizer runs out I mean the amount of fertilizer I want to spread runs out. Not the hole 50 lb bag.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This is one that we dont use settings in the spreader. You have 18k of lawn. Let's assume you want to apply 0.5lb of N/ksqft. You will need 1lb of urea/ksqft to get 0.5lb of N/ksqft (technically .46of N, but close enough for easy math). You need 18lb of urea for your lawn and to spread it evenly.

Get the bathroom scale. 1)get your weight, 2) grab a 5 gallon bucket and place some urea in it. 3)grab the bucket and weight yourself with the bucket. 4) take the difference and add/substract until it is 18lb.

Now place the 18lb in your spreader and start spreading at the smallest setting that it will flow. Spread it over the entire lawn. You will likely need to go back over the same areas in a different direction. This is good since it spreads it more evenly.


----------



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)

Wow thanks guys. Tons of help there. Sure didnt get kindness over on "the other site"


----------



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)

So why on Earth would the bag say that all 50 lb will cover 5000 square feet


----------



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)

So if i want to spoon feed it after my over seed i should spread 9lbs at a time for .25/1000? Should i do this Every week or every 2 week?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

25lb of N into 5ksqft of lawn yields 5lb of N/ksqft. That would kill a lawn but not a field. Depending what you are growing (corn, soybeans, potatoes, etc) you could apply those rates. Remember that we are really not the target audience for these products. When Fritz Haber invented a process to mass produce urea, it was trying to be able to feed growing population. Of course he then come up with the use of chlorine gas in WW1.

Yes 9lb and you could do it every week.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Fritz Haber's wife got so angry at him for inventing the concept of war gasses that she took his army issue revolver and killed herself with it.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

And then he left (I think it was the next day) to the Russian front to deploy more gas.


----------

